# Frameproblem mit Firefox und anderen Mozilla´s



## YU-Koda (28. Oktober 2004)

Also, das hier ist der html Code meines Chatframeset


```
<frameset rows="70,22,*" cols="*" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
  <frame name="banner" src="jfchat--sid--?auth=&showhtml=banner&design=--did--" scrolling="NO" noresize>
  <frame name="alt" src="jfchat--sid--?auth=&showhtml=traffic&design=--did--" scrolling="NO" noresize>

  <frameset rows="*" cols="105,*,140" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">
    <frame name="chatmenu" src="jfchat--sid--?auth=&showhtml=chat_menue" scrolling="NO" noresize>
    <frameset rows="*,60,1" cols="*" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
      <frame name="topframe2" frameborder="YES" framebordercolor="#FCB475" src="jfchat--sid--?auth=&chatten=true&room=--room--" scrolling="YES">
      <frame name="postframe" src="jfchat--sid--?auth=&showhtml=postframe--statusabk--" scrolling="NO" noresize>
      <frame name="dummy" src="jfchat--sid--?auth=&showhtml=dummy" scrolling="NO" noresize>
    </frameset>
   <frame name="nickliste" src="jfchat--sid--?auth=&showhtml=nickliste--statusabk--" scrolling="NO" noresize>
   </frameset>
</frameset>
<noframes><body>

</body></noframes>
</html>
```

Es geht ums letzte, um die Nickliste. Beim Internet Explorer und Netscape treten keinerlei Probleme auf. Allerdings bei Mozilla Firefox und anderen Mozillas. Alle anderen Frames (sogar der postframe) werden angezeigt. Bei der nickliste jedoch bleibt nur ein weisses Fenster zu sehen. Kann es sein, dass Mozilla Probleme hat, irgendwas zu verstehen? Na ja, ihr könnt es ja unter yunity.de mit dem Firefox testen um euch nen bild zu machen.  Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab das Problem auch mit dem IE, wird wohl daran liegen, dass bei der Sache, die da Online ist, kein Nicklisten-Frame existiert 

Mach in den Browsern, in welchen es funktioniert, mal deinen Cache leer


----------



## YU-Koda (29. Oktober 2004)

Ähm also bei mir geht es ja beim IE und so. Nur mit Firefox und anderen Mozilla´s geht das nicht. Ändert auch nichts an die Tatsache, dass es nicht funktioniert. Auch bei meinen Usern tritt das Problem auf. Der Postframe hat z.B ein --statusabk--, das richtet sich nach der Höhe der Rechte. Aus einem postframe--statúsabk-- wird bei einem Admin z.B ein postframeAdmin. Das gleiche sollte eigentlich mit der Nickliste passieren. Wie gesagt, mit IE und Netscape geht es wunderbar. Auch mit dem Konquerer unter Linux


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Oktober 2004)

Das ist schön, dass es bei dir geht....

das, was dort Online ist, sieht bei mir so aus:

```
<frameset framespacing="0" border="false" frameborder="0" rows="108,*">
<frame name="Banner" src="jfchat;jsessionid=DA98AA840E6886B1F2186F6B2765F048?showhtml=toolbar_login&design=0" scrolling="no" noresize>
<frameset framespacing="0" border="false" frameborder="0" cols="189,*,110">
<frame name="Navigation" src="jfchat;jsessionid=DA98AA840E6886B1F2186F6B2765F048?showhtml=login&design=0" scrolling="auto" noresize>
<frame name="Hauptframe" src="jfchat;jsessionid=DA98AA840E6886B1F2186F6B2765F048?showhtml=news_index&design=0" scrolling="auto" noresize target="_self">
<frame name="Partner" src="jfchat;jsessionid=DA98AA840E6886B1F2186F6B2765F048?showhtml=partner001&design=0" scrolling="auto" noresize>
</frameset>
```
.....kein Nicklisten-Frame im Quelltext, also wird es auch nicht angezeigt.

Dass es bei dir irgendwo doch angezeigt wird, kann nur daran liegen, dass du etwas anderes im Browserfenster hast....jedenfalls nicht das, was da Online ist.... möglicherweise etwas aus dem Browsercache.... deshalb auch der Hinweis, du mögest diesen mal leeren


----------



## YU-Koda (30. Oktober 2004)

Joa also leider bist du da was abgekommen, du musst schon den Chat betreten (Chat Pro). *g* Du hast jetzt den Frame vom Portal. Da is auch keine nickliste *g*


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Oktober 2004)

Scherzkeks..... man soll sich also erstamal bei dir registrieren, um dir helfen zu dürfen.
Da musst du dir alleine weiterhelfen.**g**


----------



## YU-Koda (30. Oktober 2004)

Ok, weil du das bist, habe ich für heute mal den Gastzugang aufgemacht *g* Nun kannst du schmulen


----------

